# iPhone 5 camera troubles after software update to latest iOS



## fimflambongojam (Jan 28, 2015)

So my friend updated her iphone 5 to whatever the latest version of iOS is. Her camera now displays black and white vertical lines as below. I've had a good look online but all I've been able to find is others with broken screens, but their lines are always displayed. My friends phone only displays these when the camera app is open.

Trouble shooting so far has been 2 resets of the phone and then restoring it to factory defaults. Same stuff each time though.

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

First back all of the data to a PC or iCloud.

Then I would first reset the phone back to factory:

Use iTunes to restore your iOS device to factory settings - Apple Support

If that doesn't help, I would recommend reinstalling iOS 8.2


----------

